# Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek



## Google (15. Januar 2011)

*Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Moin, eine Frage die ich mir mal gestellt habe...

Wieso gibt es in Föderationsschiffen in Transporterräumen diese Fläche wo sich die Leute drauf stellen, wenn man doch eh von überall nach überall "beamen" kann?!

Wurde das vllt. mal irgendwo in einer/m Folge/Film erklärt?

mfg
Google


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Im Transporterraum sind die Kontrolleinheiten und der Speicherpuffer. Ein Ort-Ort-Transport verlangt die doppelte Energie: Ort A -> Speicherpuffer (Transporterraum) -> Ort B.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Ja, das weiß doch jedes Kind, und das ist auch physikalisch total logisch, so wie die gesamte Transportertechnologie ja auch - genug Speicher zum Transport ist da, aber nicht genug, um eine kranke Person zu "speichern" und im Falle eines Falles einfach neu zu "laden", um es nochmal zu probieren


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Ja logisch ist es wirklich.  Aber der Sinn ist ja die Person, so wie sie physikalisch und geistig vorhanden ist, zu transportieren und nicht ihre Merkmale zum Besseren zu verändern! Dafür gibt es auch in dieser imaginären Welt Ärzte … immer diese Zweifler.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Und im Klartext^^ ? Ich verstehe eure Antworten nicht ganz.

Wozu ist diese weiße wabenähnliche Fläche ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Also die genauen Bezeichnungen kann ich dir nicht sagen (bin doch Wissenschaftsoffizier ), selbst die Blaupausen der Enterprice (ja habe ich wirklich ) geben da nichts genaues an. Aber ich denke irgendwas muß ja auf einem Raumschiff blinken oder leuchten, sonst wär es ja für den Betrachter langweilig. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*



Google schrieb:


> Und im Klartext^^ ? Ich verstehe eure Antworten nicht ganz.
> 
> Wozu ist diese weiße wabenähnliche Fläche ?


 
Aaaalso: was genau die Fläche sein soll, kann ich nicht sagen, aber: vermutlich sind halt Scanner und Ernegieerzeugende Flächen, mit denen es natürlich viel "billiger" ist, was den Energieaufwand angeht, eine Person zu scannen bzw. wieder "aufzubauen", als wenn das über etliche Kilometer machen müßte. 

Stell Dir das vereinfacht so vor: man will ein Foto machen. Wenn Du nun irgendwo rumstehst und dem Kommandostand sagst "macht mal ein Foto von mir und sendet das dann an die Brücke", dann muss erstmal eine weitreichende kamera oder so Dich suchen, Fotografieren und das dann zur Brücke senden. Wenn Du aber in einen Foto-Raum gehst und Dich dort hinstellst für ein Foto, ist das energetisch viel einfacher und billiger.

Die haben ja auch nicht unendlich viel Energie, d.h. es macht schon nen Unterschied, ob man eine Erfassung + Scan aus 100km Entfernung macht oder ob man die in einem dafür vorgesehen Raum macht. Siehe zB die Serie "Voyager" => die müssen Standardmahlzeiten zu sich nehmen, da die Energie und Ressourcen nicht reichen, um zu replizieren, worauf die Lust und Laune haben. Da hat jeder pro Woche eine Ration, die er ausgeben darf zB für besondere Mahlzeiten oder Holodeck-Time. 


Also, jedenfalls alles aus dem Blickwinkel betrachtet, DASS so eine SciFi-Idee überhaupt funktionieren kann


----------



## fliegenderhollander (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

das weiss jedes kind


----------



## Hansaplast (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Wieso gurken die überhaupt mit so einem Raumschiff durch das All,
wenn sie die Technologie zum beamen haben ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Weil Langstreckentransporte zu ungenau sind. 
Da würde man zu oft ein "Eigentlich wollte ich ihn neben den Felsen beamen." hören. 

Interessant wäre es aber, wenn man ein gesundes Transporterprofil speichern könnte, um im Falle einer zufällig unheilbaren Krankheit einen Reset zu machen. 
Das bisschen Erinnerungsverlust kann man verschmerzen. 
Wer erinnert sich schon gerne an Krankheiten?


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*



> Weil Langstreckentransporte zu ungenau sind.
> Da würde man zu oft ein "Eigentlich wollte ich ihn neben den Felsen beamen." hören.



Vom Energiefaktor ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## docdent (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Wäre der Transporter-Puffer ein konventioneller digitaler Speicher, wäre das kein Problem. Interessanterweise gibt es auch Voyager-Folgen, bei denen auf Informationen in diesen Speichern später noch zurückgegriffen wird.

Denkbar und halbwegs plausibel wäre jedoch, dass zumindest nicht alle Informationen so gespeichert sind, sondern durch Quantenzustände und die könnten beim "Auslesen" verloren gehen.

Den Ort-Zu-Ort-Transport gab es bei Captain Kirk übrigens noch nicht, daher auch die Transporter-Plattform. Ich denke die hat man auch aus dramaturgischen Gründen in den Nachfolge-Serien behalten


----------



## inzpekta (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Also wenn ich mich da mal einmischen dürfte...

Wie ConNerVos schon erwähnt hat ist ein Ort-zu-Ort Transport sozusagen ein doppelter Beamvorgang.

Die Transporterplattform liegt etwas höher aus der Fußboden, um die Gefahr durch eine statische Entladung, die gelegentlich während eines Transportvorgangs auftritt, zu verringern. In der Plattform befinden sich die Phasenumwandlungsspulen. Diese Breitband-Quark-Malipulationsfeld-Vorrichtungen bringen den eigentlichen Dematerialisations-/ Materialisationsvorgang hervor, indem sie die Bindungsenergie zwischen den subatomaren Partikeln teilweise aufheben. Alle Personentransporter sind so konstruiert, dass sie mit Quantenauflösung, welche für den Transport von Lebensformen notwendig ist, arbeiten. Frachttransporter sind normalerweise zur besseren Energieausnützung mit Molekularauflösung programmiert. Sie können aber auf Quantenauflösung umgestellt werden falls nötig.

Über der Plattform befinden sich die primären Energiezuführungsspulen. Diese Spulen bauen den starke ringförmigen Eindämmungsstrahl (RES) auf, der eine Raummatrix hervorbringt, in der der Materialisations-/ Dematerialisationsvorgang stattfindet. Ein sekundäres Feld hält das Transportobjekt innerhalb des RES. Dies ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, da die Unterbrechung des RES in den Anfangsstadien des Dematerialisationsvorgangs zu einer massiven Energieentladung führen kann.

Der Musterpuffer ist eine supraleitende Tokamakvorrichtung, und verzögert die Übertragung des Materiestroms so lange, dass die Dopplerkompensatoren die relative Bewegung zwischen der Emitterphalanx und dem Ziel ausgleichen können. Nur in Notsituationen darf der Materiestrom maximal 420 Sekunden festgehalten werden. Danach tritt eine Zersetzung des Musterbildes auf. 

Der Musterpuffer ist also kein Speicher den man auslesen kann, oder bei Bedarf eine Lebensform neu zu "überspielen". Scotty hat in einer TNG-Folge jahrelang im Musterpuffer überlebt, weil der Transporter mit Hilfe einer provisorischen Schaltung so eingestellt wurde, dass der Rematerialisierungsprozess unterbunden, und der Musterpuffer auf einen Dauerdiagnosezustand eingestellt wurde.

Für Krankheiten gibt es den Biofilter. Der scannt den Materiestrom auf Muster die bekannten Viren oder Bakterien ähneln. Wenn solche Muster entdeckt werden, entfernt der Biofilter diese Partikel aus dem Materiestrom. Der Biofilter wird nur bei Transporten zum Schiff eingesetzt.

Generell ist die Transportreichweite auf 40000km begrenzt... Und der Ort zu Ort Transport wird erst ab Star Trek TNG zur Routine. Allerdings nicht bei Warp-Geschwindigkeit, da dafür eine Erhöhung der RES-Fenfequenz auf 57Mhz nötig wird. Außerdem müssen das Schiff und das Zielgelände in Warpfeldern mit demselben Integralwert eingeschlossen sein. Wenn die Equivalenz der Warpfelder nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden kann, führt dies zu schwerwiegenden Integritätsverlusten des RES und des Musters.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Geordi La inzpekta ^^


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Es gibt ihn wirklich^^


----------



## inzpekta (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Ich tu mein Bestes...


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Genau jetzt fällt es mir auch wieder ein, habe bei dem Thema wohl gerade über eine wichtige wissenschaftliche Abhandlung sinniert in der Akademie, egal ich konnte die Frage sinngemäß beantworten. 

PS: Faszinierend!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Was ich mich manchmal frage ist, wie die Communicatoren genau funktionieren. Da wird zB Riker von der Brücke gerufen. Mal scheint es nur er zu hören, mal auch alle umstehenden. Was denn nun? ^^ und was ist, wenn zwei Leute mit dem gleichen Rang+Namen in der Crew sind? Werden dann beide gerufen?  Und darf überhaupt jeder einfach jeden rufen, oder gibt es Regeln zB dass man nur maximal einen um einen Rang höheren rufen darf, außer man ist durch eine bestimmte Mission oder Dienst zu mehr befugt, zb dass jeder auf der Brücke Diensthabende auch den Captain rufen darf? 



ps: wieviele Reifen hat das Auto des Captains der Enterprise D ?  



Spoiler



3,14 - er hat ein Pi-Car...


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Wenn dich die Technik so interessiert hab ich nen Tipp für dich. 

Titel: Star Trek: Die Technik der USS Enterprise
Autoren: R. Sternbach & M. Okuda
Verlag: HELL
ISBN: 3-89365-397-X
Errstauflage: 1994


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Vom Energiefaktor ganz zu schweigen.


Das sollte auf einem Planeten doch egal sein. 

@Herbboy
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Captain in seinem Kommunikator eine Ignorliste gespeichert hat. 
Wahrscheinlich wird er deswegen kaum "angerufen", weil es wie bei uns einen offiziellen Dienstweg gibt. 

PS: Man könnte den Thread jetzt auch in "Star Trek-Technik Thread" umbenennen, falls der TE einverstanden ist.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

@Herbboy
Es gibt nicht wirklich Leute mit dem gleichen Rang. Theoretisch ja, aber jeder Rang hat unterschiedliche Aufgaben. Und wenn es mal doch z.B. zwei Wissenschaftsoffiziere mit gleichem Rang gibt, hat einer im jeweiligen Bereich trotzdem das Sagen. 
Wie schon gesagt, Dienstweg. Und da ja immer alle Top ausgebildet sind, wird sich daran gehalten.


----------



## inzpekta (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Ähem... hüstel...

Der persönliche Kommunikator ist ein kleines Subraum-Radiogerät. Das Herz der internen Elektronik ist die Subraumübertragungskonstruktion (SÜK) Dieser Schaltkreis besitzt einen analog-in-digital Stimmenumwandler und einen Niedrig-Energie-Subraum-Feldsender. Es ist derselbe Schaltkreis der in Geräten wie PZAG (Persönliches Zugriffs- und Anzeigegerät) und Tricordern verwendet wird und besitzt auch dieselben Datenübertragungsprotokolle. Gesprochenen Eingaben werden von einem einschichtigen Empfänger, der mit dem inneren Gehäuse diffusionsverbunden ist, aufgefangen und in die SÜK geleitet. Da alle Sternenflotten-Kommunikatoren verschlüsselt sind, werden die Stimmimpulse durch eine Reihe von Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen umgewandelt. Die Energieversorgung übernimmt eine Sarium-Krellid-Kristall-Batterie, die bei normalem Gebrauch ca. 2 Wochen hält. Wenn die Energie des Kristalls kritisch wird, gibt der Kommunikator ein leises Signal ab. Er kann dann durch Induktion wieder aufgeladen werden.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist, wenn zwei Leute mit dem gleichen Rang+Namen in der Crew sind? Werden dann beide gerufen?



Die Benutzeridentitätssicherheit wird über einen dermalen Sensor, welcher auf das bioelektrische Feld und die Temperaturprofile eines einzelnen Besatzungsmitglied reagiert, sichergestellt.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Mal scheint es nur er zu hören, mal auch alle umstehenden


Und es stimmt, es hört eigentlich nur der der es hören soll, wenn die Unterhaltung ausschließlich durch den Kommunikator läuft (z.B. Schiff-Boden-Kommunikation)... Auf dem Schiff wird der Computer die Person lokalisieren die gerufen wurde und er schaltet dann die Lautsprecher in der Nähe des Empfängers ein. Wichtigen Nachrichten die alle auf dem Schiff lebenden Personen betreffen geht fast immer die Bootsmannpfeife voran.



			
				Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nicht wirklich Leute mit dem gleichen Rang. Theoretisch ja, aber jeder Rang hat unterschiedliche Aufgaben.


Die Rangfolge entspricht militärischen Rängen im eigentlichem Sinne. Die Hirarchie ist hierbei immer an den Ernstfall, sprich Kampf, angelehnt. Die einzelnen Besatzungsmitglieder mit ihren unterschiedlichen Aufgaben praktizieren bei normalem Tagesablauf ein kollegiales Miteinander. In Extremsituationen gilt jedoch: Höherer Rang=Befehlsgewalt für die ihm Untergebenen.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wieviele Reifen hat das Auto des Captains der Enterprise D ?


Der Captain hat kein Auto, der Captain hat eine Yacht! Zu sehen wenn die Enterprise D über einen hinweg fährt (Schiffe fahren, sie fliegen nicht) an der unteren Seite der Untertassen-Sektion mittig angedockt. Direkt unter dem Schriftzug NCC-1701-D Ein elliptischer Festkörper, konstruiert für die Weltraumumgebung und ausgedehnte atmosphärische Fahrten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Also waren das bei Star Trek 10 Gemeinschaftsbuggys?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Das was du meinst ist die Argo. Ein Shuttle mit Geländefahrzeug. Ist noch ein Prototyp.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Die Benutzeridentitätssicherheit wird über einen dermalen Sensor, welcher auf das bioelektrische Feld und die Temperaturprofile eines einzelnen Besatzungsmitglied reagiert, sichergestellt.


 Das erklärt aber nicht, woher die Kommunikationsanlage weiß, an welchen von beiden gleichnamigen Leuten die Nachricht gerichtet ist ^^





> Und es stimmt, es hört eigentlich nur der der es hören soll, wenn die Unterhaltung ausschließlich durch den Kommunikator läuft (z.B. Schiff-Boden-Kommunikation)... Auf dem Schiff wird der Computer die Person lokalisieren die gerufen wurde und er schaltet dann die Lautsprecher in der Nähe des Empfängers ein.


 Das erklärt aber nicht, warum es zB bei Außenmissionen mal so leise ist, das nur der Empfänger es hören kann, und mal auch alle sogar 5m entfernt stehenden Leute mithören ^^


----------



## inzpekta (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt aber nicht, woher die Kommunikationsanlage weiß, an welchen von beiden gleichnamigen Leuten die Nachricht gerichtet ist


Nun dazu kann ich nur sagen: Wie würdest Du es machen wenn Du in einem Raum voller Menschen stehst und eine Person suchst von der du weißt, das mind. eine weitere Person im Raum denselben Namen hat? Und es ist nicht einmal vorgekommen das sich 2 Leute auf einen Ruf gemeldet haben => Es gibt in der Besatzung keine 2 Leute mit demselben Namen...



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Das erklärt aber nicht, warum es zB bei Außenmissionen mal so leise ist, das nur der Empfänger es hören kann, und mal auch alle sogar 5m entfernt stehenden Leute mithören


Hmmm... das stimmt eigentlich... Dafür habe ich erst mal keine Erklärung...

Mann... das ist Unterhaltung! Der Computer weiß es eben!^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

Naja, es gibt doch ganz sicher mal bei ein paar hundert Mann Besatzung oder noch "schlimmer": auf einer Basis der Sternenflotte mit nochmal mehr Leuten auch mal zwei "Fähnrich Mason"    Und wenn derjenige, der Fähnrich Mason dann rufen will, gar nicht weiß, dass siuch grad zwei zB auf der Raumstation aufhalten...    Da erwarte ich gefälligst mal eine Folge, wo die Computerstimme sagt "Es befinden sich zwei Fähnrich Mason auf der Station - welchen wollen Sie sprechen?"


----------



## Arthuriel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wofür Transporterraumfläche in Star Trek*

@Herbboy: Vielleicht haben sie ja diese Szenen rausgeschnitten, da sie zu langweilig waren.

(andere Gründe sind auch möglich: z.B. damit die Fans mehr spekulieren und sich intensiver mit der Serie beschäftigen)


----------

